# Which Copic set?



## spacemanspiff37 (Sep 3, 2008)

So I want to get some markers, simple I thought, not so. Obviously 
Ive decided on Copics, but when I was looking at the descriptions none of them sounded really balanced out in the colors. I cant afford the 75 set so what 36 set is considered the most balanced?


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know the color sets offhand but I would tell you to consider what kind of artwork you'll be creating with them. One set may be more pastel in tone when you want to do bold, comic-style artwork (or something, etc etc). If you know you like to work with black and gray characters, get a set with a good balance of warm and cool grays.

I remember looking them over to see if there was a set I'd want to buy, but I don't think any one of the smaller sets was specific to my needs (with the larger ones being excessive, of course). If it wasn't cheaper to buy the sets I'd honestly just buy individual colors.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope Copics are worth the money ,in the first place. I'm gonna get the 75 set ,when i can.


----------



## spacemanspiff37 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmmm, I have'nt actually thought about that. They seemed so expensive individually I guess.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2008)

Still a staunch supporter of Trias: http://www.dickblick.com/zz221/39/?wmcp=google&wmcid=products&wmckw=22139-1089-9011

3 tips!


----------



## spacemanspiff37 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmmmmm, Ive actually seen those before.


----------

